# How to tune utorrent



## rakeshishere (Sep 7, 2006)

Guys this is my nice  worked out tut on using utorrent..I have shown it in the form of pictures and here is the download link


*www.sendspace.com/file/h5a7fi


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 7, 2006)

good effort rakeshishere..any Bitlord tweaks coz i am bitlord user.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 7, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> good effort rakeshishere..any Bitlord tweaks coz i am bitlord user.



Some trackers are banning most of the torrent clients like bitcomet,bitlord,bittorent e.t.c and allow to use mainly utorrent,Azureus so i hope everyone will have to switch to these clients ASAP


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 7, 2006)

The only problem of BitLord is it upload more than download..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 7, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Some trackers are banning most of the torrent clients like bitcomet,bitlord,bittorent e.t.c and allow to use mainly utorrent,Azureus so i hope everyone will have to switch to these clients ASAP


NOT BitLord... I dont think so. BL, UT and AZ are the most used ones I think.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 7, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> NOT BitLord... I dont think so. BL, UT and AZ are the most used ones I think.



Hey see this link

*www.bitme.org/faq.php#29

and some more sites..Dont remember the links..will post it after i get it


----------



## Stalker (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice work, r there such tweaks 4 azureus??


----------



## mariner (Sep 8, 2006)

good info. thanx.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 17, 2008)

link doesnot work plz reupload the file.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 17, 2008)

Nice tutorial Rakesh !


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2008)

Great effort Rakesh


----------



## crazydevil (May 18, 2008)

link doesnot work plz reupload the file.


----------



## Roadripper (May 18, 2008)

Stalker said:


> Nice work, r there such tweaks 4 azureus??




Azureus is memory hoggin and hangs ma pc ... so i recommend utorrent buddy ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2008)

Roadripper said:


> Azureus is memory hoggin and hangs ma pc ... so i recommend utorrent buddy ...


deluge is not bad either.


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2008)

rakeshishere said:


> Guys this is my nice  worked out tut on using utorrent..I have shown it in the form of pictures and here is the download link
> 
> 
> *www.sendspace.com/file/h5a7fi



Link is not working. I'am getting this error :
Sorry, the file you requested is not available.

 Possible reasons include:

- File date limit has expired.
- File was not successfully uploaded.

Please contact the uploader and ask them to upload the file again. sendspace is not able to help you in this matter.


----------



## amritpal2489 (May 19, 2008)

file not available..... plz reupload


----------



## redhat (May 21, 2008)

Please re-upload the file


----------



## Dragoon (May 22, 2008)

Is utorrent client really safe, my yahoo antispy showed that utorrent was a trojan.


----------



## khattam_ (May 28, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Is utorrent client really safe, my yahoo antispy showed that utorrent was a trojan.



may be that particular file was infected...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 29, 2008)

The link is not working, can anybody please tell me how to set the port forwarding option when uTorrent is first started up ? When i check whether the port is forwarded properly or not, it give me an error message.


----------



## coolid30 (May 29, 2008)

File not found plz reupload it


----------



## casanova (May 30, 2008)

Its obvious. File was uploaded in 2006. Please re-upload


----------

